# The "Burning DVD"-Thread

## MrNugget

Hi there  :Smile: 

I just ordered a new LG DVD burner and searched 

on the forums for information about dvd burning,

so i can plan what programs i'll be using and for what.

But what i saw was confusing: Many tools and programs

for DVD burning. Like cdrecord-prodvd or dvd+rw tools. 

So i thought it would be nice if we could open a thread in

which we collect information about dvd burning.

Like someone says he uses this program with

ATAPI and for burning isos or he uses that program when

he wants to copy a dvd.

Probably information about what ebuilds you have to

use would be nice too.

Would be very very nice if someone answers to this thread

and helps me and some other people  :Smile: .

I hope to read some posts. Thanks.

Best wishes, 

MrNugget

----------

## palminator

I use k3b to burn dvd's.

Which meansI use the development version of k3b. (0.10.3-r2)

You have to take care that you have cdrtools-2.01_alpha19 or higher installed, otherwise it will not work even though you build all necessary dependencies. (On my system there is cdrtools-2.01_alpha20 installed currently)

This is because cdrdao-1.1.7-r3 needs it, but doesn't require it to be emerged if you have already installed an older version.

----------

## Wedge_

I don't copy many DVDs, but to burn files onto them, I just create a .iso with mkisofs, then use growisofs to write them: 

```
growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=imagename.iso
```

growisofs is part of dvd+rw-tools IIRC.

----------

## MrNugget

So i got the DVD burner today. And i've got questions again:

Which tools do you prefer to make data-dvds? And, can i use cdrecord if i

want to burn on a cd , or do i have to use some of the new tools? I'm going to emerge dvd+rw-tools, or maybe dvdrtools. 

And do some of you use dvd-ram? If, how?

Would be nice if someone answeres  :Smile: 

edit:

i'm burning a normal 700mb cd-bin/cue image with cdrecord now. the problem is the discs are up to 52x, the drive can do 24x and i used speed=24 with cdrecord. but it inly burns with 12x at beginning and gets slowly up to 24 nearly the end. is this normal? i'm not experienced with write rates like this, because i used a 8x cd burner  :Wink: 

----------

## MrZammler

 *Quote:*   

> but it inly burns with 12x at beginning and gets slowly up to 24 nearly the end. is this normal? i'm not experienced with write rates like this, because i used a 8x cd burner

 

I've also got an LG DVD burner (4040B) and I'm seeing the same thing. Gradually getting to 24x. I think it's normal.

----------

## MrNugget

So, it's somehow ok  :Wink: 

Now i made a iso with mkisofs and burned it with growisofs. It works.

But how to burn *.img images?

Btw. the cdrecord-prodvd ebuild is... a test version?

//edit:

Burning is done and i mounted the cd... but what i see was horrible.

all the file names were changed. Metallica - Blackend.mp3 for example, changed to metal00l.mp3... so.. man. :/

----------

## Wedge_

Which options did you use with mkisofs? Reading the manpage is a good idea  :Wink:   I think you probably need at least -J and -l to get the filenames correct. You should also be able to check the iso before burning by doing 

```
mount -o loop imagename.iso /mnt/loop

ls /mnt/loop
```

----------

## MrNugget

Thank you so much  :Smile:  It works with

```
mkisofs -relaxed-filenames -J -l -o test.iso /PATH/TO/FILES/
```

And nobody knows a site about DVD-Ram? Or a tutorial...

----------

## MrNugget

//edit: this howto didn't work. will update as soon as i figured out.Last edited by MrNugget on Wed Jan 28, 2004 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bigcat99

how do i need to specify the dvd-r/w in fstab so it will burn properly?  which options if anything special...

----------

## MrNugget

To burn you need nothing. Just your old entry if you want to read the things on dvd. You need nothing, because you access the device and not the mounted data. Like -dev=ATAPI:0,0,0.

----------

## hoborocks

Hi, I installed xcdroast and I have a TDK IndiDVD burner (the 4x model, internal) - a multi-format drive, compatible with everything out there...  I installed  xcdroast, and burned a DVD+R just fine  :Smile:   But trying to burn a DVD-R gives me the following output:

```
Current: DVD-R sequential recording

Profile: DVD+R

Profile: DVD+RW

Profile: DVD-RW sequential overwrite

Profile: DVD-RW restricted overwrite

Profile: DVD-R sequential recording (current)

Profile: DVD-ROM

Profile: CD-RW

Profile: CD-R

Profile: CD-ROM

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 1605632 = 1568 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

cdrecord.prodvd: Cannot get next writable address for 'invisible' track.

cdrecord.prodvd: This means that we are checking recorded media.

cdrecord.prodvd: This media cannot be written in streaming mode anymore.

cdrecord.prodvd: If you like to write to 'preformatted' RW media, try to blank the media first.

cdrecord.prodvd: Data will not fit on any disk.

cdrecord.prodvd: Cannot write more than remaining DVD capacity.

Track 01: data  2802 MB         padsize:   30 KB

```

Any idea what I should do?  Firmware update?  Sell my DVD-R media and just stick with DVD+R?  Install....WINDOWS?  (eeeeww....)  I've tried most of the options in there...the writing options and such....nothing yet :-/ though I'll try more after I learn some calculus.

~hoborocks

----------

## MrNugget

cdrecord says something with "to blank" the cd. I would try this.

Just search here: ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/README

I think you'll find something about blanking a DVD  :Smile: 

----------

## hoborocks

 *MrNugget wrote:*   

> cdrecord says something with "to blank" the cd. I would try this.
> 
> Just search here: ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/README
> 
> I think you'll find something about blanking a DVD 

 

Yeah...see, the problem is, it's not an RW - it's just a DVD-R....

So I can't blank it...I guess I could try but it doesn't seem to work....

~hoborocks

----------

## stateq2

hi, looking for some help  :Sad:   i just bought a dvd+r/rw drive, and i'm not sure how to get the burning working.  here's my output from cdrecord:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> stateq2@courage stateq2 $ cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --checkdrive
> 
> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a23-dvd (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling
> ...

 

notice how cdrecord thinks it's a DVD-ROM.  is that normal?

----------

## wHAcKer

erm, you might wanna try: 

mkisofs -dvd-video -o targetfile.iso path/to/directory/with/image

This is to create an iso from the images you might get with only a VIDEO_TS folder.

----------

